# Filter Media



## Mikey2455 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Doing a bit of a tank renovation. Finally got another tank to put my current fish in while I work on the tank. In the process of designing my new filter. ( I'm a plumber so I have access to a lot of the parts required and knowledge to install it correctly)
Was wondering if anyone's used Lava rock as a biomedia alternative. I plan on having my tank filter ATLEAST 6 times an hour maybe even double that. I plan on having a large section for bio media. Just those biochem stars are so damn expensive. Any suggestions?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I use it for my tilapia tanks and it seems to work well. The only thing I didn't like was the amount of washing to get the lava rock clean enough to use. I picked it up at a gravel pit in Chilliwack for $8.00 for a garbage can full.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

From what I know a trickle filter is best


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

It should work just fine. If you think about it, there are a lot of those all over Asian water which helps in growing good bacteria or micro organism and filters the ocean beds


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Another thing you can use are the clay balls from hydroponic stores. They are cheap. I got a shopping bag full for 10.00. They are very porous and hold a lot of bacteria. I did t need to rinse much. Just threw them in a bucket to soak then drained and in the sump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

April said:


> Another thing you can use are the clay balls from hydroponic stores. They are cheap. I got a shopping bag full for 10.00. They are very porous and hold a lot of bacteria. I did t need to rinse much. Just threw them in a bucket to soak then drained and in the sump.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, April the hydroton clay balls work great I have them in my rear sump in my Red Sea Max tank instead of the media rings RSM suppied with the tank. They are the best media I've ever used in both Fresh water or salt.


----------



## Mikey2455 (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone have a store they use to get these hydroton clay balls


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a place by my shop called Jons plant factory. Hastings and a block or two east of boundary. They sell by the pound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have used lava rock a lot in home made filters and added to AC filters.

it is the cheapest media but difficult to get root fibers out of


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You can buy a huge bag of hydra from any hydroponic store cheap and pay with cash, no tax


----------



## Mikey2455 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Jbyoung good to hear from you again!


----------



## Mikey2455 (Jul 19, 2012)

Another question for you guys, I'm curious how many times the tank should overturn an hour (sizing my pump) I was aiming for 10 but most pumps available to me would be overturning this tank closer to 20/30 times an hour not sure if theirs a number that's too high?


----------



## Rometiklan (May 11, 2010)

Are the hydroton clay balls better biomedia than plastic pot scrubbies? In terms of biofiltration and cost effectiveness, I've always gone with the scrubbies. Pound for pound and dollar for dollar, it's hard to beat. But I'm willing to pay more if the hydroton stuff is better than scrubbies. Thanks in advance for any information you can provide.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think pot scrubbers are an inexpensive alternative to something like bioballs for a trickle filter. However if the media is to be completely submerged, I don't think you will be able to be nearly as effective as ceramic type porous biomedia, like the clay balls and other commercially available products.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Mikey2455 said:


> Another question for you guys, I'm curious how many times the tank should overturn an hour (sizing my pump) I was aiming for 10 but most pumps available to me would be overturning this tank closer to 20/30 times an hour not sure if theirs a number that's too high?


10x is a number I hear used a lot. Not sure why. I imagine that depending on the type if fish you keep, they could prefer more or less than that. Commercially sold filters never seem to do close to the 10x/hr mark.

Remember to take into account head loss for your pump - it could really knock a lot of the GPH.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, anyone who is interested in using Hydroton, I have extra hydroton available for sale. $10 for an ice cream bucket worth (i.e. 1 gallon or 4 litres). This volume should be more than enough to do your canister and/or HOB filters. $5 for smaller amount. I'm in South Burnaby.

I use it on all my tanks (learned about it from Paul at Oceanic Corals in Aldergrove) and couldn't be happier. It houses both aerobic and anaerobic bacteria, so my nitrates are actually very low and under control for the first time in my overfed tanks.

Any hydroton I have left over in the spring will be used for my aquaponics system next year.  Multipurpose media :bigsmile:

Anthony


----------

